# Allergies vs Variety- Need advice on adding foods



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Puppy has major food allergies and sensitivities. We had her blood tested, and she was positive for beef, turkey and sugar beets (beets. go figure.). But when we fed her kibble or pre-made raw that excluded those ingredients, we still struggled with major itchiness, goopy eyes, etc. So clearly she is sensitive to other things as well.

So we switched to home-made raw, and have been feeding her chicken. She is still a little itchy from her environmental allergies







, but since taking her off commercial food, we've been able to take her off allergy shots as well. The difference is really dramatic.









So, oh wise ones, we've been feeding her chicken. We need to add something else. What do you suggest? And when adding new food to a sensitive dog's diet, how much do you add and how gradually do you add it?









Thanks in advance!


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

One protein source at a time...you can try duck, fish, pork, venny, lamb, rabbit, any other exotic meat...

Maybe try chicken RMB's and a new protein MM or vice versa.


----------



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

Our pup is allergic to chicken, beef, and dairy, and sensitive to the pollens and dust outside as well. We also feed him a raw diet. 

We've been able to introduce (over time) duck, lamb, venison and rabbit. 
I agree with mspiker03 to go with the chicken rmb's and a new mm for protein- that's how we have done it as well, except we use turkey instead of chicken.

We just introduce one protein and see how he does for a couple weeks. From what we have seen so far, his allergic reactions are almost immediate thankfully. With the chicken, beef, and dairy, his scratching went in overdrive even more the first day.

We maybe should add the new food gradually, but we don't. We just give the new protein as mm, and watch him over the next couple days. If his poohs are good, and no scratchy blow ups, he can keep on with that new protein (with the previous one as well) for awhile before we add something else. The big thing that I learned from reading here (especially Lauries advice) is to only introduce one thing at a time, this means training treats, any vitamins or supplements, etc. Minimalistic is the key.

Good luck, sounds like you are doing wonderful for your pup!


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would start with a single ingredient as mentioned and watch for a reaction and build from there.

I wouldn't try every protein there is in case in the future you need a novel (meaning never ever been fed before) food to feed.

And as far as allergies and variety- You don't have to feed a whole lot of different things to achieve good nutrition and in your dogs case you might not be able to due to health reasons- allergies.

So balancing the diet will be important and you might need more supplements to fill in the gaps. I've written a post here on how I do my dogs diets and also another member tula did a similar one for her dog ekko and his food allergies:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=727693#Post428679

http://home.comcast.net/~tula4gsds/index_files/Page336.htm


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

Thanks gang! We'd be lost without you! I really appreciate the help and reassurance. We'll try a little something new this weekend and see how it goes.


----------

